# JD 566 wont auto tie



## reddiesel (Jun 14, 2011)

My john deere 566 will start its auto wrap sequence when the bail reaches the correct hight the twine arm fully extends but then it will not retract automatically I have to hit the retract button on the monitor. Has any on experianced this and if so how did you correct it? thanks Jason


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

this is second hand information,but a friend of mine has a 466 that had the same problem JD wanted to sell him a new accuator,in our community we are blessed to have a man that can fix everything he took the accuator apart and found one of the return micro switches burnt out,replaced it and works just fine.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

reddiesel said:


> My john deere 566 will start its auto wrap sequence when the bail reaches the correct hight the twine arm fully extends but then it will not retract automatically I have to hit the retract button on the monitor. Has any on experianced this and if so how did you correct it? thanks Jason


Is this a new piece of equipment to you or has this problem just developed. I had a simular problem but found out that the arms were binding up (twin tie) please let us know what you find out good luck


----------



## reddiesel (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought the baler early in the summer have only rolled up 30 bales or so makes a pretty and tight bale would like to work out this bug to make it a good baler.


----------



## reddiesel (Jun 14, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> this is second hand information,but a friend of mine has a 466 that had the same problem JD wanted to sell him a new accuator,in our community we are blessed to have a man that can fix everything he took the accuator apart and found one of the return micro switches burnt out,replaced it and works just fine.


 just looked up a new auctuator from John deere 800+ dollars ouch. Wonder where your repair guru got the new micro switch


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I just talked to the man that fixxed it;he said the switch was not in the actuator but on the outside. He said whenever the acuator is is all the wayout it pushes the microswitch on that baler he said the switch had just jumped out of adjustment (plastic) didn't even have to buy anything.


----------

